# Rollercoaster Tycoon ist ein böses Spiel...



## Doofkatze (21. August 2010)

Vor lauter Langeweile installierte ich Rollercoaster Tycoon, um ein paar Missionen zu spielen. 

Die erste Mission endete mit einer Zuschauerzahl von 1648 und einer Bewertung von 999 (max).

Wie das ja auch immer ist, wird einem ja das Spiel mit der Zeit langweilig, sodass man in die Versuchung kommt, das Spiel zu beenden (nicht per Alt-F4, sondern auf anderem Wege).

Wer mal Rollercoaster Tycoon gespielt hat, kennt bestimmt auch Mittel und Wege, seine Besucher loszuwerden...

Es begann relativ einfach. Das Schnellfalltürmchen wurde umdesignt zum Schnellstarttürmchen, was auf 144 kmh beschleunigt, allerdings nicht genug Weg hat, um die Stange hoch und wieder runterzurutschen. Ergo wurde der Gast ausgeankert, weiter hochgeschleudert und zerschellte auf der Spitze.

Nach weiteren Unfällen mittels der Achterbahnbeschleunigung, die einen erst einen halben Looping hochschießt und einen dann zurückfallen lässt, begann ich die akribische Arbeit, jede der restlichen 1600 Personen loszuwerden. Vorher wurde allerdings noch der Ausgang verriegelt (Wasser hochgezogen).

Es wurden Camps gebildet, mit billigen Getränken, Essen und teuren Toilettenzugängen und Regenschirmen. Schließlich wurden auch die letzten Besucher geflutet.

Erschreckend war vor allem an dieser Methode, das ich das geschafft habe, was vorher im normalen Spiel nicht möglich war: Ich erhöhte nicht nur meinen Kontostand von 1000 auf 30000, sondern bezahlte auch den 25000er Kredit vollständig ab.

Das Spiel endete, nachdem ich wieder für den Park warb, sogar Leute kamen, einen kurzen Gang betreten konnten, in ein Fahrgeschäft gehen durften, allerdings war der Ausgang jeweils so gesetzt, das die Besucher sofort ertranken. Die Abnippelstation mit 5 Geschäften wurde schließlich 3 Minuten später beendet.

Wie kann es sein, das mich jedes Mal die Mordlust antreibt, wenn ich dieses Spiel spiele. Geht es euch da ähnlich, auch wenn ihr vielleicht nur eine Minderzahl von Leuten tötet und nicht wie ich 1600? oO


----------



## Elda (21. August 2010)

Das ist Krank!!!11


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2010)

ich kenn das nur von zoo tycoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

Böse ist, wer Böses tut.
Das Spiel trifft keine Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Demnächst schreibt der Spiegel über dich, mit der überschrift 
Der neue Hitler

kein witz' unso


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Demnächst schreibt der Spiegel über dich, mit der überschrift
> Der neue Hitler
> 
> kein witz' unso



Hitler hat nicht einen einzigen Menschen in einem Vergnügungspark getötet!


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2010)

hey "insertrandomminority" wollt ihr nich mit der tollen super hyper geilen Achterbahn fahren?
"Aber die hat ja garkeine Schienen..."
"Jaa die sind auch unsichtbar"
"na dann... kommt lasst uns alle fahren"

*flüstern*"hehehehehe"

BTT:

das hab ich auch immer gerne gemacht ;D


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2010)

Also mir ging's immer ähnlich. Nach ein paar Missionen war's einfach langweilig... Und dann muss man sich eben Dinge einfallen lassen, die das Spiel wieder lustig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (21. August 2010)

Auch ich habe Tausende in meinen Zoos und Vergnügunsparks umkommen lassen, hab drüber gelacht und immer weiter gemacht. 
Doch eines Tages, als ich mal wieder einige Menschlein aus einer Achterbahn in den Himmel katapultierte, fühlte ich auf einmal, dass mich einer dieser Menschlein anschaute. Den Mund in tiefster Verzweiflung zum Schrei geöffnet, konnte ich doch ein stilles "Warum?" in seinen Augen sehen. Und seitdem verfolgen mich ihre Geister... Ich sehe tote Zoobesucher! Sie sind überall!


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Ich machhte sowas immer in Sims xD


----------



## MasterXoX (21. August 2010)

Es gibt auchn Cheat wo du dann mitn Buggy rumfahrn kannst und die Leute umdüsen kannst


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Tausende in meinen Zoos und Vergnügunsparks umkommen lassen, hab drüber gelacht und immer weiter gemacht.
> Doch eines Tages, als ich mal wieder einige Menschlein aus einer Achterbahn in den Himmel katapultierte, fühlte ich auf einmal, dass mich einer dieser Menschlein anschaute. Den Mund in tiefster Verzweiflung zum Schrei geöffnet, konnte ich doch ein stilles "Warum?" in seinen Augen sehen. Und seitdem verfolgen mich ihre Geister... Ich sehe tote Zoobesucher! Sie sind überall!



Epic


----------



## LiangZhou (22. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Tausende in meinen Zoos und Vergnügunsparks umkommen lassen, hab drüber gelacht und immer weiter gemacht.
> Doch eines Tages, als ich mal wieder einige Menschlein aus einer Achterbahn in den Himmel katapultierte, fühlte ich auf einmal, dass mich einer dieser Menschlein anschaute. Den Mund in tiefster Verzweiflung zum Schrei geöffnet, konnte ich doch ein stilles "Warum?" in seinen Augen sehen. Und seitdem verfolgen mich ihre Geister... Ich sehe tote Zoobesucher! Sie sind überall!




Ich habe noch nie so hart gelacht xD


B2T: Ich habe es zwar auch nur in Zoo Tycoon gemacht, aber denkt mal an die Entwickler wenn sie erfahren ihre Spilprinzipe benutzt werden^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher die Entwickler wissen GENAU was da mit ihrem Spielen getrieben wird...
Insgeheim bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das eigentliche Spiel daran ist eben solche... erhm... Aktionen zu starten ist... der Park drumrum ist nur zur Atmosphäre...


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2010)

Jetz bekomm ich lust auf die Tycon spiele >_>

Is zwar ewig her aber ich hab gern in Sims einfach die Treppen verkauft sobald einer im pool war ^^

kein wunder das sich die Menscheit Gott ausgedacht hat, so gern wie jeder mit Leben und Tod rumspielt xD


----------



## Bronzefisch (22. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also mir ging's immer ähnlich. Nach ein paar Missionen war's einfach langweilig... Und dann muss man sich eben Dinge einfallen lassen, die das Spiel wieder lustig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (22. August 2010)

Hach das waren noch Zeiten.

Auf wieviele Arten man Park Besucher töten kann ist immer wieder schön mitanzusehen.

Und Ich muss meinen Vorpostern zustimmen, dass Leute im Park zu killen sicher von den Entwicklern gewollt ist,.. sonst könnte man diese Massaker ja nicht anrichten


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. August 2010)

ist der massenmord also nicht das ziel des spiels? oO


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

"Massenmord Simulator 2011" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2010)

Jaja RCT III. Massenmord in weniger als 30 Sekunden!

Toll ist ja eine Achterbahn zu machen, die durch die Besucher rast. Eine in einen Berg bis ganz nach unten *löschen löschen löschen* Und man hat eine seehr tiefe Todesgrube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zoo Tycoon & Zoo Tycoon II. Ups jetzt habe ich doch gerade "zufällig" den Zaun vom Tyrannosaurus Rex Gehege gelöscht ich Schussel :>
Toll war auch mit Marine Mania (für ZT2) Zuschauertribünen um eine Grube zu machen diese mit beton einzuzäunen, Besucher rein Löwe/Tiger/Bär/Wolf/Saurier/Säbelzahntiger rein und die Show geniessen. Lustig war vorallem dass die Leute dafür noch bezahlten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. August 2010)

Das buffed.de Forum besteht aus Sadisten xD


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Ach komm, zeig mir zum Beispiel einen einzigen männlichen (heterosexuellen) Sims-Spieler, der das Spiel nicht nur zum "böse Sachen machen" verwendet! ^^


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ach komm, zeig mir zum Beispiel einen einzigen männlichen (heterosexuellen) Sims-Spieler, der das Spiel nicht nur zum "böse Sachen machen" verwendet! ^^


Ich sperr sie immer in einen kleinen Raum bis sie an Hunger sterben, oder warte bis der Kamin das Zimmer anzündet xD


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich sperr sie immer in einen kleinen Raum bis sie an Hunger sterben, oder warte bis der Kamin das Zimmer anzündet xD



Mit der einfachen Formel _*Strom + Wasser = Brrrrrrrz!*_ lässt sich übrigens auch was Schönes anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. August 2010)

Ich habe da immer die Achterbahn im Nichts enden lassen. Das war wie ein Katapult in den Tod. Es war sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. August 2010)

yeah^^ ich bin nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar töte ich mehr als andere, aber ich töte nicht als einziger!

Hat eig schonmal jemand die Abnippelstation probiert? Ein einzelner Gang führt zu 5-6 Attraktion deren Ausgang jeweils im Wasser enden? Die Parkwertung ist fürn Arsch, aber durch die Werbekampagne für den Park kommen trotzdem Besucher :>

Gedanken der Besucher "XX ist mir das Geld wert" "Hilfe...ich ertrinke!"

und KEINER meckert, das der Park zu voll ist oder man durstig wird :>


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Das spiel klingt lustig. werds mir wohl auc besorgen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das spiel klingt lustig. werds mir wohl auc besorgen



Da habters...jetzt verführt ihr schon die Jungen und Unschuldigen


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Unschuldig?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe da immer die Achterbahn im Nichts enden lassen. Das war wie ein Katapult in den Tod. Es war sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich interessant finde - da rennen lauter Leute in einem Themenpark rum. Beobachten, wie zig Menschen eine Achterbahn nutzen keiner kehrt lebend zurück. Aber irgendwie hält sie das nicht davon ab, das auch selbst mal auszuprobieren. "Mama! Mama! Auf der Achterbahn eben sind alle gestorben! Darf ich auch mal? Bitteeeee!"



Soladra schrieb:


> Das spiel klingt lustig. werds mir wohl auc besorgen



Sau.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (23. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hitler hat nicht einen einzigen Menschen in einem Vergnügungspark getötet!



XD hieß damals ja auch nich vergnügungspark


----------



## Haramann (23. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich machhte sowas immer in Sims xD




ICh auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe schon 1000 Methoden entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (23. August 2010)

Lasst uns die Todesmöglichkeiten in den Spielen weiter erläutern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sucht verzweifelt nach Sims2 und Zoo Tycon*
ICh kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich in Sims2 durch einen Grill auf dem Balkon die gesamt Familie+Freunde ausgelöscht habe, und der Tod mit seiner Waffe dann gechillt einfach meien Toilette benutzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Und der Tod mit seiner Waffe dann gechillt einfach meine Toilette benutzt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn der Tod auf die Toilette geht muss ich immer lachen wie sau xD


----------



## Haramann (23. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wenn der Tod auf die Toilette geht muss ich immer lachen wie sau xD


Musste ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich erst gewundert was macht der jetzt und dann musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider finde ich nur nich Zoo tycon.. muss mich mal umhören ob einer meiner freunde das iwo her kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab es mir auch immer von meiner schwester genommen wenn mir äußerst langweilig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (23. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde - da rennen lauter Leute in einem Themenpark rum. Beobachten, wie zig Menschen eine Achterbahn nutzen keiner kehrt lebend zurück. Aber irgendwie hält sie das nicht davon ab, das auch selbst mal auszuprobieren. "Mama! Mama! Auf der Achterbahn eben sind alle gestorben! Darf ich auch mal? Bitteeeee!"



LOL xD

Ich hab in RCT2 immer eine Bob-Achterbahn gebaut, welche zu schnell in die Kurven ging ^^. Ziemlich geil wenn die Wagen aus den Schienen fliegen und auf dem Gehweg aufkommen.


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Und ich dachte ich bin Sadistisch, nur weil ich in Red Dead Redemption Leuten Messer in den Magen, in die Arme usw jage. Un die dann noch so Rumkriechen mit nem Richtigen WARUM. ODer weil ich aufn Dach geh und die Leute einfach so packe und Erhänge, oder aus Spaß mal nen Paar leute umniete.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD hieß damals ja auch nich vergnügungspark



Hat aber als erstes den kostenlosen Shuttle-Service eingeführt! XD


(Ok, sorry, falls das manche geschmacklos finden.)


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2010)

Ok - DER war jetzt hart ...
Ich musste echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das Spiel werd ich mir auch zulegen ...*böselach*


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Mit der einfachen Formel _*Strom + Wasser = Brrrrrrrz!*_ lässt sich übrigens auch was Schönes anfangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder die Leiter während des Schwimmens löschen. :> Vampire in der Sonne stehen lassen. Verfaultes Essen zu essen geben. Und das etwa 10mal am Tag dann sterben sie na Vergiftung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei Zoo Tycoon 2 auch lustig ist, was aber nichts mit töten zu tun hat, ist: Wenn man einen "Wolfsstamm" züchtet kann es vorkommen dass der Urenkel ein Junges mit der Urgrossmutter hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei RCT 3 Kann man irgendwie die Schaufeldampfer versenken, muss aber nochmals ausprobieren wie.

Kennt jemand das iPod/iPhone Spiel "Pocket God"? Das ist sau lustig, es gibt soviele Arten die kleinen Pygmäen zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hitler hat nicht einen einzigen Menschen in einem Vergnügungspark getötet!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:/


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

WTF!? ROFL! XD


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

456 Gefangene xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

OMFG "Holocauster Tycoon"! Mir schmilzt grad das Hirn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beckenblockade hat den Thread gewonnen. Eigentlich sollte ich hier zumachen, von jetzt an kann es nur noch bergab gehen!


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Dann gibt´s noch Teil 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und dann wird´s doch eigentlich schon Zeit für




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. August 2010)

Hab grad bei mir im Schrank Rollercoaster Tycoon: deluxe gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal installieren


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTdcBNmByyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach wie schön es doch sein kann bis zum Tode kämpfende Saurier zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich bin Sadistisch, nur weil ich in Red Dead Redemption Leuten Messer in den Magen, in die Arme usw jage. Un die dann noch so Rumkriechen mit nem Richtigen WARUM. ODer weil ich aufn Dach geh und die Leute einfach so packe und Erhänge, oder aus Spaß mal nen Paar leute umniete.



Ich muss mir Definitiv Red Dead Redemption holen, hört sich ziemlich lustig an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich muss mir Definitiv Red Dead Redemption holen, hört sich ziemlich lustig an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toll ist etwa 10 Leute vor den Zug zu binden :> 
Oder in den Wald mit den Bären, einen gefesselten dort abladen, Köder drüber fesseln weg, und dem Schicksal überlassen. Später erklingt ein Schrei und der Bär hat ihn erwischt :>

Schleiftod ist auch lustig ^^

Oder fesseln, Molotoffcoktail draufschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbes mit Dynamit ^^

Geier vom Himmel holen macht auch Spass.

Wenn man irgendwas macht (weiss gerade nichtmehr was ^^) zieht man das Opfer vor die Schrotflinte und *BÄM* :>


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Wir halten hier kurz an und merken, dass Buffed ein Krankes Forum ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin selber mittendrin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wir halten hier kurz an und merken, dass Buffed ein Krankes Forum ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was... Hui, schon nach Mitternacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTORGIE!!!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (24. August 2010)

Also ich finde Rollercoaster Tycoon als Killerspiel viel bedenklicher als CS...


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Toll ist etwa 10 Leute vor den Zug zu binden :>
> Oder in den Wald mit den Bären, einen gefesselten dort abladen, Köder drüber fesseln weg, und dem Schicksal überlassen. Später erklingt ein Schrei und der Bär hat ihn erwischt :>
> 
> Schleiftod ist auch lustig ^^
> ...



Joa, wobei gefesselt kommt der Mord nicht so gut rüber. Man muss sie mitm Lasso Fangen und auf die Schienen Schleifen, und genau wenn der Zug kommt loslassen. Das ist vieeeel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Joa, wobei gefesselt kommt der Mord nicht so gut rüber. Man muss sie mitm Lasso Fangen und auf die Schienen Schleifen, und genau wenn der Zug kommt loslassen. Das ist vieeeel besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Btw. Wird in RDR von ZugTony gerade eine "Legende" untersucht. Der Werwolf von Tall Trees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich poste mal den Link, da es lustiger ist auf YT in Vollbild zu kcuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tMrKrAsvgs


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

*anguck* Wenns ihn gibt (grad am Schauen) dann such ich selbst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heilige, das mit den Bären kenn ich XD. Damn will Part 1 ;_;.

Naja such ich mal selbst *Nebenbei Xbox anmach*


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *anguck* Wenns ihn gibt (grad am Schauen) dann such ich selbst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man weiss ja nicht, einige schreien fake es sei ein Pferd usw. Andere behaupten stur er sei echt. Ich glaub an ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Möglich, es gibt ja auch anderweitige Glitches und so, wie in GTA halt, Rockstar roxx halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wir halten hier kurz an und merken, dass Buffed ein Krankes Forum ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sollte man schon ab 50 posts merken... ach ne n teil is ja ausm heileweltrpteil


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Möglich, es gibt ja auch anderweitige Glitches und so, wie in GTA halt, Rockstar roxx halt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss mal schauen, es gibt noch viele mehr. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO9XFzTi5Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Komische zeichnungen im Fels





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPitG0OKw0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gerüchten zufolge soll das ja der Adolf persönlich sein. (1911?)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afg7gv_isXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestorben 1968. Man man Zeitreisen in RDR?


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Kenn ich schon alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

*hust* Driftet jetzt auch ein bissl arg in Richtung "RDR Videothread" ab.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> *hust* Driftet jetzt auch ein bissl arg in Richtung "RDR Videothread" ab.



Wie kommst jetzt da drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Sorry Kitten, rest geht Via PM oder so.


----------



## Haramann (28. August 2010)

Ihr mit eurem RDR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sims ist viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2010)

In jungen Jahren habe ich oft Sims gespielt und mir ist meist recht schnell die Lust am normalen Spielablauf vergangen. Irgendwann fing ich dann an, "zickige" Sims ertrinken zu lassen, indem ich die Leitern des Pools entfernt habe. Hat mir damals irgendwie Freude bereitet, heute kann ich mich dafür nicht mehr begeistern.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. August 2010)

Hachja, ich hatte früher das Spiel auch, aber bei mir kommt bei Spielen mit Freiem Baummodus o.ä. immer meine Kreativität dürch und dann bau ich nurnoch, war bei ziemlich allen spielen so die ich bisjetzt hatte^^


----------



## xandy (29. August 2010)

Also ich sitz grad so vorm Pc und nasch Weintrauben........
Und dann sah ich das Bild mit Holocaust Tycoon...mein Lachen.......epic


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2010)

Also bei Rollecoaster Tycoon ist das mit dem Wasser noch mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach zu lustig :crazy:


----------

